# Doggie of the Month (DOTM) SENIORS! Poll #2



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

*PLEASE ONLY VOTE ONCE!!! EVEN IF YOU VOTED ON THE FIRST POLL!!!*

Photo #11: "Lucky" Submitted by LuvMyBRT










Photo #12: "Puck" Submitted by CavePaws










Photo #13: "Luke" Submitted by NewYorkDogue










Photo #14: "Blaze" Submitted by stajbs


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Nooooo! Not more impossible choices!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Just bumping this up since it was on page 2 and people may not know there is a second thread to choose from. :becky:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

So hard to choose!!!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

BUMP! Get your votes in! Remember, 1 vote per account between BOTH threads. Please don't vote in both threads...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

How old do you have to be to qualify as a senior?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Seven! I think that's what Natalie said.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Yea. Haha. I figured that out as soon as I posted this. I wish I had posted one of Dude, but he isn't grey yet so I might not have had I knew about this sooner.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Seven is the magic number :thumb: 

But that doesn't mean seniors cannot be entered into any other of the applicable months competitions!!!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mama, my boy Blaze is not turning gray/white, but when he was younger he had a lot more red/copper around the eyes. His mask was much darker. My other red and white girl never really got white either. My black and white sibes turned only slightly white by 14, and Jewel was Silver/Gray and Creme and she never turned white either. Of course my white boy never turned white. My sibes just seemed to lose the darker markings around their eyes. Maybe it's a siberian thing. lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Get your votes in! Just a week left!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Get your votes in!!! Poll ends tonight!!!


----------

